# RPi3B+ won't go past the rainbow?



## rootwyrm (Sep 25, 2018)

Running the latest from RaspBSD (FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-GENERIC-320146M.img), my impression was that this should work for booting the RPi3B+. Alas, won't go past the rainbow. Didn't find anything in UPDATING or the ilk on it. Obviously not expecting things to behave _quite_ right in some regards, but, should at least be able to kick over to the kernel. Any ideas? I'm guessing something in [FONT=Courier New]config.txt[/FONT]?


----------



## balanga (Sep 25, 2018)

Might not be relevant but I've found that sometimes booting halts due to an inadequate power source. Maybe try an alternative...

Also try connecting a serial cable to diagnose the boot process 

See https://vzaigrin.wordpress.com/2014...pberry-pi-with-freebsd-using-a-console-cable/


----------



## rootwyrm (Sep 26, 2018)

balanga said:


> Might not be relevant but I've found that sometimes booting halts due to an inadequate power source. Maybe try an alternative...
> 
> Also try connecting a serial cable to diagnose the boot process
> 
> See https://vzaigrin.wordpress.com/2014...pberry-pi-with-freebsd-using-a-console-cable/



Not the case here.. swapping to a Linux SD results in booting fine. No dice on sercons either; zero output. It's not even making it to kernel to produce sercons output. That's why I'm thinking it's somewhere in the UEFI.

Compared the u-boot pieces between working Linux and non-working FreeBSD and they're the same u-boot version, same files, same checksums aside from the kernel bits and config.txt.


----------



## obsigna (Sep 26, 2018)

rootwyrm said:


> Running the latest from RaspBSD (FreeBSD-aarch64-12.0-GENERIC-320146M.img), ...



Rev. 320146 was the latest in June 2017:


> Revision 320146 - Directory Listing
> Modified Tue Jun 20 14:35:19 2017 UTC (15 months ago) by pfg



Please try again using really the latest snapshot from September, 21 2018:
FreeBSD-12.0-ALPHA7-arm64-aarch64-RPI3-20180921-r338849.img.xz


----------



## rootwyrm (Sep 30, 2018)

Nope, no dice. Does get past rainbow. However, dead hang with r338914 after loading EFI framebuffer.


----------



## trev (Oct 4, 2018)

In the file .../sys/arm64/include/pte.h - change the 4 to an 8 in this existing line:


```
#define        PMAP_MAPDEV_EARLY_SIZE  (L2_SIZE * 4)
```


----------

